# Lowestoft Steam herring drifter



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi peeps,
Just wondering if anyone has info, pics etc on these fine vessels, I am embarking on a build of what I believe to be a 1/24th scale model of a Lowestoft herring drifter (approx. 48 inches in length), its to be based upon a hull which I recently purchased on a well known internet auction site, the model is to be a named as a ficticious vessel but loosely based on the 'Lydia Eva'. What I am after is as much detail on these vessels as possible, close ups of the deck area etc and also any useful links here on the internet.

Hope you can help, kind regards, Dave


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Why not pay a visit to Lydia Eva?


----------



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

A bit too far to go, I reside in Paignton, Devon, probably the best part of 300 miles or more!! so a visit is out of the question!!
Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Why not contact the Trust, they may have plans/postcards/photos you can purchase. I visited the Vessel when she was in St. Katherine's Dock around 1982, I searched for photos I took at the time but without success unfortunately. Good luck with our project. Derek

http://www.lydiaeva.org.uk/index.html

Have since found out that they do have plans.


----------



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for that Derek, I will endeavour to contact the trust soon with regards to details etc. I am overwhelmed by the diversity of these vessels, it seems as though no two vessels were the same and were modified to suit the needs of the skipper and his hard working crew, I find this subject really fascinating and all consuming!!
Thanks once again and if all goes well I will post pics of the build on here in the future.
P.S shame you didn't find those pics of the Lydia Eva!!!


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Have a look at the www.mountfleetmodels.co.uk website, they have a 1:24 scale steam drifter model 'Danny Boy' I am given to understand that they will sell fittings only, but I have no personal experience; the photos on the website are very useful. Derek


----------



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

Derek,
I contacted the Lydia Eva trust and they were really helpful, I spoke to a fellow by the name of Ivor Halsey who was incredibly helpful, he had worked on drifters in his younger days and related a few stories to me, absolutely fascinating! He has some info etc that he can supply to me when he has time to sort through the myriad of info that he has at hand!
I looked at the mountfleet models website and danny boy fits the bill, that's the standard I am aiming for! Would be helpful if the fittings could be supplied separately.
Many thanks for the nudges in the right direction, kind regards and all the best, Dave


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Dave,

Glad to hear you are making headway with your project, would be interested to hear how you get on with Montfleetmodels; if you draw a blank I have a few websites that I use for my builds that I can help you with, just let me know.

Below is a model of an Aberdeen Trawler I built recently, a Drifter and a Trawler are of very similar construction, except a Trawler has a Winch and Gallows.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=46955

Best of luck, hope you will post some photos in due course. Derek


----------



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

Derek, what can I say, just looked at the pics of your most recent build of the Aberdeen trawler.....wow!!!......I just hope that I can attain the results that you have achieved, simply stunning, the last time I had seen such superb and convincing weathering was within the model railway fraternity, I guess the secret of successful weathering is to not to overdo it and stop at a certain point then re-evaluate the weathering a day or so after, its easy to get drawn into the process and go too far, which is sadly the case in most of the weathering attempts I have seen, but, the way you have done it is absolutely spot on and utterly convincing!
As for drawing a blank with mountfleet, I haven't tried them yet but it may be useful if you could adorn me with info on the suppliers that you use, I'm guessing that mobile marine may be one of them!

Thanks for your reply, Dave


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Dave, thanks for your kind comments. As to the suppliers I use, obviously everyone has their favourites, but these are the one I use.

For timber and many other bits and pieces: -
http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/index.html

For Rigging, Navigation lamps and many other items: -
http://www.modellingtimbers.co.uk/1.html

For lettering: -
http://www.modellettering.com/index.asp

For liquid window glazing, Rivet decals, weathering powder: -
http://www.micromark.com

For paints (they also do the excellent rust set tht I used for the Trawler): -
https://airbrushes.com

For miscellaneous tools including photo etch benders: -
http://spruemart.co.uk

I hav'n't used Mobile Marine, but I am considering them for my next project the SY Scotia, as their Winches come in kit form so I can possibly use the components to make my own Winch. The Trawl Winch in my model was scratch built.

Another couple of companies worth looking at are as listed below.

https://www.whiteensignmodels.com
http://www.rbmodel.com

This is my next project.

















Look forward to hearing from you. Derek


----------



## caledonia2006 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Dave, was wondering if you had contacted mount fleet models, and if so, what result re-purchasing fittings only? Derek


----------



## davejay (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Derek, I haven't tried to contact Mountfleet yet, but I will as I get closer to looking at using fittings during the build. 
Regards, Dave


----------

